# When is a puppy no longer a puppy?



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

So Jack is 5 mo and a week old. He's about 5.5lbs and he getting to the size of Bess who is 9 yo.

What is the aging time line of a Maltese


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on what your definition of a puppy is. The last 2 Malts I've purchased I specifically looked for "crazy, energetic" dogs and they "calmed" around age 2. Most of my other Malts have mellowed around 12 months. I think they're done with their fast puppy growth between 9-12 months.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Mine have settled into maturity at about 18-24 months, too...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Technically a puppy enters adulthood at 12 months, but Star didn't start to settle down until around 20 months. I think most Maltese parents would agree that Maltese just aren't typical anything! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly will be 3 in June and I must say that she still have a "puppy brain" and is the true energizer bunny.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo still acts like a puppy and he is almost four! :biggrin: He has calmed down and I would say that happened around two. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Funny habits.
Do your dogs spin ? Jodi will spin once or twice if he is really excited. If I am walking towards him etc. when coming home. He also stands on his hind legs alot. In the last few months he has really gotten into nibbling my hair, or anyone's hair if he is held on their shoulder like a baby.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*well our dog-teacher said, that dogs are no longer puppy's when they start marking (as a boy)
I have no idea if that is ture.

heini was no longer allowed in the PUPPY class when he started marking the playarea instead of playing B)  

*


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I had always heard that dogs were no longer "puppies" at 12 months. Lilly probably didn't calm down until she was around 2 but she still has her puppy moments. 

I have a cute story to share about this actually. We were walking Lilly one day and she was probably around 2.5 at the time. This cute older couple stopped us to ask us about our "puppy." They asked how old she was and I told them....then the little old lady said, "she's not a puppy, she's a baaaaaby!" We still say this all the time because I think it fits her perfectly :wub:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I think my Lucy will always be a puppy at heart... :wub:
Yeah Lucy spins LOL!!! When she's super excited..sooo cute. Shes utterly obsessed with giving kisses and I swear she spends half her time on her hind legs. She likes getting up on her legs and putting her front paws on my chest/shoulder when I'm sitting :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

i suppose at about a year? bella was about 18 months though before id say she was 'adult' saying that shes 6 now and still very puppy like in nature...but knows better lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It used to be said that toy dogs matured at 12 months where big dogs matured at 18 months.
I no longer think that holds true. We are seeing more growth after the first year and even
into the second year. As far as actions, Toy is five years and is more a puppy than Cosy is
at three. I guess it just all depends on the dog and perhaps the environment.


----------

